# Who Said This?



## fmdog44 (Oct 21, 2021)

“If the day should ever come when we must go, if someday we are compelled to leave the scene of history, we will slam the door so hard that the universe will shake and mankind will stand back in stupefaction.”

Sadly this is true. Who said it?


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 21, 2021)

Joseph Goebbels - it is his quote. He was a German politician under Hitler and became a writer. He eventually poisoned himself and his family.


----------



## DGM (Nov 16, 2021)

Hitler's propaganda honcho.  He and his wife poisoned their seven beautiful children as well as themselves rather than live in a world without Adolf Hitler.


----------

